# Duprasi breeders



## desiap (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,
Does anyone know of any Duprasi breeders in London or the Home Counties please?


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Good look on finding your own fat tailed fur ball.

My little guys a right character.


----------



## desiap (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you! I haven't been able to find anywhere to get one in London but have just heard that the pet shop down the road can order one in for mid January. Only problem is that it is coming from a rodent farm and, reading around the forum, that doesn't seem to be a great source in general. Any feedback on that?


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

desiap said:


> Thank you! I haven't been able to find anywhere to get one in London but have just heard that the pet shop down the road can order one in for mid January. Only problem is that it is coming from a rodent farm and, reading around the forum, that doesn't seem to be a great source in general. Any feedback on that?


I tend to avoid most large scale mammal breeders, as most really don't put the same effort into their care. I got my 'little' guy from a breeder from the south of Wales I believe, great guy to deal with and quite the Duprasi nut himself.


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

You might want to contact the national gerbil society as many of their members keep small exotics too. I must admit I found the duprasi I owned a few years ago to be quite dull compared to jirds etc but I would def look for a breeder not a rodent farm. I have 3 persian jirds myself atm and they are very handlable as they were bought from an enthusiast with time to spend on each animal and not a large scale concern.


----------

